

Let's Build Better Election Visualizations - partisanpanda
http://java.dzone.com/articles/lets-build-better-election

======
joelberman
If you overlay the Congressional districts I bet you can see the impact of
Gerrymandering on some of these maps. When a party can receive well less than
50% of the votes and attain well more than 50% of the house seats you must
congratulate them on trampling the intent of representative Democracy.

~~~
partisanpanda
_That_ would be useful. I think gerrymandering is still sort of abstract and
inside baseball to a lot of people, but a stark visualization could make it a
hell of a lot more immediate.

